# Ciao a tutti!



## 19Chanbre53 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,
Hubby & I are moving to the west coast of Calabria (almost anywhere between Scalea & Pizzo) around the end of April this year. 
We are already in touch with Estate Agents who have offered to assist with us probably renting somewhere for a few months before buying a nice little apartment to make our permanent home to spend our retirement.
We do not really want to be in a city (not many of them in that area mind!) more a smaller community.
If anyone here could throw any light on which areas have what, we would be grateful.
I already have a Codice Fiscale and about 10 years ago my employers (British company) got a permesso di soggiorno for me but not sure if that would still be valid.
I do speak a reasonable amount of Italian having worked in many different areas throughout the summer for a few years.
Any ideas of what to look out for, what to embrace and what to avoid would be great.
Thanks all. Brenda & Paul.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

First off, best wishes in your exciting adventure!
No permesso di soggiorno needed if you are from the UK i.e. for now an EU citizen. But after 90 days you are supposed to look to become resident here, 183 days or more in a year you likely become tax resident - taxes are high here. I would suggest you read at least the recent posts here and if at all possible as many older posts on other "newbie" plans and on any other subject you come across in the planning e.g. "renting in Italy", "buying process" etc... Oh and if not sure on something ask on here of course:welcome:


----------



## 19Chanbre53 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks GeordieBorn 

If we are on the cusp of moving from rental to owned home around the 90 point... would we be best of to register from rental or wait until we are in owned home? In other words, how strict are they with the 90 thing?

Thanks.


----------



## 19Chanbre53 (Jan 30, 2018)

oops... * 90 day point !!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In short no. 

Obvious answer because you'd have to change residence afterwards.

Technical answer you likely won't be allowed to claim residence in a short term rental


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> In short no.
> 
> Obvious answer because you'd have to change residence afterwards.
> 
> Technical answer you likely won't be allowed to claim residence in a short term rental


Yes this is true. You will need a contract of at least 12 months and it needs to be a specific type of contract. I let my wife deal with that side of things but I know the comune where I live at least they said any less than 12 months and I couldnt claim residency.

Kenzo


----------

